# Over eating and oversize toy poodle



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

If he is not fat then I doubt that you are over feeding him. He probably is just "oversized" for his breed size. He has probably grown tall due to his genetics rather than from overfeeding. Puppies, when they are growing fast, often eat more due to growth spurts making them very hungry. 

My girl ate like crazy during growth spurts and not so much in between spurts.

I rather think the breeder was not being straight forward with you about why your pup grew so tall.

Best of luck, enjoy your boy, and remember, we love puppy pictures.

VQ


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree - starvation as a puppy might mean a dog does not reach its full natural size, but overfeeding will create fat, not extra inches. Oversize toys are one of my favourite poodle sizes, though - small enough to carry easily, big enough to be robust!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Please feed your dog the amount it needs. Height has nothing to do with how much you eat. My toy is oversized at 11 inches and was too thin when I got him at 16 months, so he didn't get oversized by overeating... Now I got him at a normal weight (for him) of 6,5 pounds and he is still 11 inches.

Please post pictures, we love them !


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

My toy is 12 inches and shy of 8lbs, she will be two next month.
I think if you were overfeeding he would not get taller but rather fatter,

She eats twice a day 1/3 of a cup each.
She has been doing that since little, vet says that is perfect for her.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

My dog has a big appetite and would eat whatever you put in front of her with no regard. I still only feed her twice a day with treats here and there. 

I think some dogs eat until full and then look away and other dogs would eat all day if you let.That would be my Zo


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My Cayenne at 2.3 years is 3.2 and eats twice a day, she is a very picky eater, Bella is 7 pounds at 8 and eats twice a day. Over eating makes them fat not taller


----------



## Heawinter (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you so much for you replies. I'm thinking too that the breeder didnt tell me the truth about the exact size of the dam and sire as I only saw the puppy pics and the breeder offered to deliver the puppy without me having to go to his place. but i'm glad that now I know there's different size of toy poodle and I love this size better, just dont like when he hops on and off my bed whenever he likes while playing with others:stuck_out_tongue:
This is when he's still 2 months old, his name is kristoff ,by the way. Now growing just as big as kristoff in the movie:grin:, the next pic is 2 months after that


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, boy, he's cute. I am sure you love him no matter his final size.

VQ

Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

adorable!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

He is adorable!
Your breeder reminds of Tangee's years ago.
I had stressed to her the importance of having a tiny poodle because of how much I have to carry my dogs.
Tangee was supposedly 1 pound when I purchased her. When she went for her vet check the day before coming to me, surprise, she was now 1 1/2 pounds. Her breeder said "I know that you will give her a great life no matter what happens, but you bought a tiny, you paid $500 extra for a tiny, and if she goes over 3 pounds, I will send you the five hundred dollars back. 
Tangee must have had a big meal on the plane, because by the time we got her to the vet that afternoon, she was 21/4 pounds. At that point I knew she would finish at at least 4 1/2 pounds, but I didn't say anything, I figured I would tell the breeder when it happened.
So when Tangee started to pass four pounds, I emailed the breeder, and her reply - " What have you been feeding her!?!"
I didn't bother to take it any further, what are you going to do - send her back for a refund?!


----------

